# Raid 0 SSD dans un MacBook Pro 17" Late 2011 (8,3)



## saldang (13 Novembre 2012)

Raid 0 SSD dans un MacBook Pro 17" Late 2011 (8,3)
Comment régler le pb du SSD à la place du SuperDrive


Bonjour, j'ai acheté un MacBook Pro 17" late 2011 (8,3), le dernier 17" d'apple dans le but d'en faire le plus puissant des 17".
Pour cela j'ai prix 2 SSD crucial M4 512 Go (il y a eu de super prix sur Amazon.de il y a quelques temps) et un optical bay chez MacWay.
MacWay précise, mais je suis passé outre l'avertissement : 


> Incompatibilité
> Mac :
>  Sur les MacBook Pro à partir de 2011 (sauf MacBook Pro 13" fin 2011) et dans le cas de l'installation d'un SSD SATA III, il est recommandé d'installer celui-ci à l'emplacement du disque d'origine et de réserver la baie optique pour un disque dur classique (9,5 mm d'épaisseur max.) ou un SSD SATA II.



Du coup j'ai quand même réussi à faire le Raid et installer Mountain Lion et Disk Speed Test, et quand ça marche, ça marche plutôt bien (env. 500 Mo/s en écriture et presque 1Go/s en lecture), mais le problème c'est les blocages longs et répétés de la machine, la rendant complètement inutilisable.

Du coup je suis revenu à un FusionDrive (l'idée de tester m'intéressait aussi, et comme j'ai pas encore revendu ma machine principale je fais joujou avec le nouveau et ne suis pas super pressé), ça marche plutôt bien, j'ai des débit d'un SSD pour l'instant, mais j'ai pas encore remplis les disques.

Ne voulant pas renoncer au raid 0 SSD, je demande votre aide, y'a t-il une mis a jour a faire sur les disques? Faut-il changer une nappe SATA? Ou l'optical bay?
Je sais que ça fonctionne sur un 13", et je croyais avoir lu qu'il y avait un moyen de le faire avec un 17".

Sinon l'idée de mettre un SSD SATA II est-elle bonne? Si oui, quel disque a votre avis?

Merci d'avance.


----------

